# bottom rods



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

some bottom rods i built


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice, Ive never fished with one of those grips ,only played around with one . With a parabolic solid glass blank, i heard they do a good job keeping your wrist in proper alignment.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I have never seen grips like that before. Do you have anymore pictures of them.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

> *Billcollector (11/17/2009)*I have never seen grips like that before. Do you have anymore pictures of them.


X2


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Billcollector (11/17/2009)*I have never seen grips like that before. Do you have anymore pictures of them.


LOL those grips have been around for years on head boats.the destin princess and other party boats have all there rods built like that.they dont look as colorful.Half hitch and others have them 4 sale.theres a couple at gbbt for sale that are used.I personally dont like em cause there to narrow .im a fan of a big ol fat cork grip


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

They are designed to be used with a wooden or metal leverage device, not necessarily held onto...good rods for grouper.


----------

